# F250/350 Crew Cab Longbed



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Anybody drive one of these on the beach? I'm looking at picking up a Ford diesel crewcab, but I'm not sure how well a long wheelbase like that would do in the sand. I had an extended cab longbed at one point, but it was lifted, with 35's so it did fine on the beach.


----------



## kirbstyle (Oct 3, 2005)

Is the truck you're picking up going to have stock tires on it or will you be putting some bigger tires on to have a better footprint in the sand?

I have an 04 F250 diesel 4-door long-bed with larger tires. Even after airing-down I don't feel completely comfortable in the soft sand. It feels to me like the front end of my truck sinks too easily due to the weight. I deffinately dont stop until I get to where I want to be on the harder sand. 

I think the sinking may be due to my tires. I have the BFG mud terrain tires. If I had a less aggressive tread I think I would "float" better on the sand instead of just digging into it. 

Just my opinion.

As everybody always states, "just be sure to air down before you get on the sand".

Good luck to you.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I always air down, so that won't be an issue. I plan to run whatever comes on the truck until they need replacement, at which time I'll go with a wider tire. I took my 02 on the sand with stock tires, and aired down it was very squirrely, but got from A to B. I definitely don't want a lift again though, too much to maintain.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

kirbstyle said:


> Is the truck you're picking up going to have stock tires on it or will you be putting some bigger tires on to have a better footprint in the sand?
> 
> I have an 04 F250 diesel 4-door long-bed with larger tires. Even after airing-down I don't feel completely comfortable in the soft sand. It feels to me like the front end of my truck sinks too easily due to the weight. I deffinately dont stop until I get to where I want to be on the harder sand.
> 
> ...


I think your problem with diggin in, is because of the BFG's. I had 37's on my truck and had the same problem.

God I miss my truck :redface:


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

i think most of the F-series are going to come with BFG long trails or something similar if you buy one from the lot. decent tire, a lot like the all terrain but a little more mild mannered on the road. id say stick with an all terrain at 12.50 wide. anything more aggressive like a mud terrain is going to dig trenches unless your in something light like a jeep.

nitto dune graplers work wonders (so im told, i personally havent used them)


----------



## SNUFFY (Mar 23, 2004)

*I own a 2003 F-250 with the 7.3 and*

with 6 ft bed. I carried a Lance Camper for three yr. I sold the camper last summer after the beach driving issues at Hatteras. My truck has a 6ft bed, Michelin E rated LTX tires and now use a Leer cap. I have always aired down to 25 lbs with no problems. I have gone down to 20 when needed.

SNUFFY


----------



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

*I have a 02 CC Longbed*

I have a 2002 F250 Crew Cab Longbed 4wd. I have 285x75r16 BFG K/O AT's on it and have since I got the truck. No issues in the sand with the correct air in them. 

Fishhook


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

You have seen my truck and no problems, as you have said just air down and go,,, now it may take you half a parking lot to turn around and you will learn you have to take up 2 parking spaces but all worth the truck.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Picked it up on Saturday from South Hill. 2003 F250 crew cab with a 6.0 diesel. I was hesitant at first to get an 03 6.0 with the problems they had, but the OASIS report from Ford was clean, and the truck is in great shape. Came with a Leer cap on the back, which is nice for being on the beach. Going to break her in this weekend.


----------



## SNUFFY (Mar 23, 2004)

*Good luck*

with your truck. The Diesel Stop.com has great info on our trucks. Even though my truck only has 34,000, I recntly completed the coolant flush recommended by that forum. I also have an Autometer gauge installed to monitor my tranny temps. The idiot gauge provided by Ford is not 100% accurate.

SNUFFY


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Snuffy, I was actually just lookin at gauges and gauge pods for mine. My 02 7.2 was a manual, so I only had a boost and EGT gauge, but that truck was modded all to hell with a lift, intake, exhaust, and some other goodies.  I don't plan on using a tuner/chip on this truck, but I would like to get gauges to monitor the vitals so I don't have to use those dummy guages. I'm a member at TDS and Ford-Trucks.com as well. Lots of stuff to learn about this 6.0.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Truck did just fine. 25 in the front, 20 in the rear, and it cruised right along without a hint of slowing down. I'm still going to go a size or two larger just to have the extra tread width on there.


----------



## fisheagle (Jun 9, 2002)

I have a 2003 f250 crew cab 6.0 auto. Works great on the beach. lt285/75r16e tires aired down to 23psi to start. If the the sand is powder i have dropped to as much as 19-20.
DMS228
AMSA631
NCBA3521


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I have an 06 F-250 with stock tires that I run on the beach with no problems. My truck handles the sand 100 times better than my jeep liberty did. 

Of course I air down to 15 all around when dry and 20 in the front and 30 in the rear when my camper is on the truck. I run 80 on the road!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I have to air down and drive very carfull with my F-250 on the beach. My problem is the tires (IROK's) My truck was built with trails rocks and mud in mind and the tires will dig in in a heartbeat. If I don't get stupid and air down it does great. If I do have problems I just turn on the lockers and burry it so deep it takes a backhoe to get me out....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I had the same truck you have now GreenFord. It was a green 02 diesel ext cab, longbed. Lifted with 35x12.5 Mud Grapplers. That thing sucked in the sand because of the tires. With regular AT's it was fine though. Never realized how much of a difference those tires made until the first trip out when they were new. Didn't help that the truck was a stick either, and had crap loads of tire digging power.


----------



## Itzakeeper (Apr 16, 2009)

mine is an 2005 F-350 crew cab, long bed and if I air down the tires ,I'm good to go...


----------

